# osx sur un pc



## julienconreur (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
étant dans ma période je démonte et remonte tout, je voudrais essayer de mettre snow léopard sur un "vieux" pc tournant avec xp. Regardant sur plusieurs autres forum, je n'ai pas trouver une réponse qui me convenait. 
D'avance merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Février 2011)

julienconreur a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> étant dans ma période je démonte et remonte tout, je voudrais essayer de mettre snow léopard sur un "vieux" pc tournant avec xp. Regardant sur plusieurs autres forum, je n'ai pas trouver une réponse qui me convenait.
> D'avance merci



Bonjour, tu devrais descendre à la cave (autre section du forum).

----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Et d'ailleurs, on y va. Et hop !!!


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Février 2011)

Dans la cave ?
C'est pas dans la corbeille ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Février 2011)

mmmm ya du verrouillage pour que cela ne tourne pas sur pc , il faut etre calé pour arriver à la faire tourner sur autre chose que du apple ?


----------



## iMacounet (6 Février 2011)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> mmmm ya du verrouillage pour que cela ne tourne pas sur pc , il faut etre calé pour arriver à la faire tourner sur autre chose que du apple ?


pas forcément


----------

